# Lost hatch cover replacement??



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I lost the cover of the small dry storage pouch on my friends Ascend fs12t. I've looked on Bass Pro and ACK and can't find a replacement. Does anyone know where I may be able to get a one? Thanks
Keith M


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Driving? Had mine pop off once and luckily heard it and was able to find it. I've never seen anywhere with spares but I'd assume you could contact the manufacturer directly and get ahold of one.


----------



## elementfiftyfour (May 13, 2012)

Bo Keifus said:


> I lost the cover of the small dry storage pouch on my friends Ascend fs12t. I've looked on Bass Pro and ACK and can't find a replacement. Does anyone know where I may be able to get a one? Thanks
> Keith M



The hatch by the seat? What diameter is it, 5", 6", 8"? 
If you can't find a replacement lid then you might be able to just replace the entire hatch with one of equivalent size. 

This one looks like it might work. I would call ACK and ask them their oppinion before buying though. 

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/238/5-in-Kayak-Hatch-Kit-with-Screw-Lid.html

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/241/Ocean-Kayak-6-in-Round-Hatch-Kit-with-Cat-Bag.html


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I think its a 5". I dont wanna have to replace the whole thing. Hopefully I can get just the cover itself. Ill call bass pro and ack and see what they tell me.


----------

